
Jeff Bezos goes public with alleged AMI blackmail over nudes - xbmcuser
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/02/bezos-blasts-enquirer-publisher-for-attempting-to-blackmail-him/
======
macintux
Much discussion already:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19109474](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19109474)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19110002](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19110002)

------
wyldfire
I had assumed Sánchez herself revealed the texts to someone who was
unscrupulous enough to sell them. But pictures? It seems like really poor
judgment on her part. Unless Bezos thinks that they were surveiled/stolen from
her or his phone?

In any case, it's great that he stood up to them. Regardless of how they got
the pictures, revealing the extortion really undermines this publication and
its leadership. It's downright criminal.

Also, let's all take a minute to remember that digital is forever. What's the
appeal of a dick pic anyways?

